# Virtual Acoustic Guitar Showdown: Orange Tree Samples Evolution Kontakt Instruments Compared



## donbodin (Jun 8, 2018)

Virtual Acoustic Guitar Showdown: Orange Tree Samples Evolution Kontakt Instruments Compared

In this comparison video, I playback identical strumming pattering performances using the Evolution Strum Engine in search of the perfect instrument for my track.
Thoughts and links here: http://bit.ly/2sH1BA9


----------



## JimR. (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice video. I haven't used the Orange tree libraries for guitar as of yet. And I am intrigued. My go-to for some time has been the Vir2 Acou6tics VI



And I have also used in the past, the Applied Acoustics GS-2 Strum



And either mix pretty well into a track. But I do like the Orange tree examples. May need to go there too.


----------



## donbodin (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice. I do like the Acou6itcs strum sound as well but have no experience with the Applied Acoustics GS2


----------

